# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  رمزنگاری  rsa

## arman-ezio

سلام . دوستان  چجوری میشه رمزنگاری دو کلیده رو تو php  پیاده سازی کرد به طور مثال  هر نفر یه کلید عمومی داره یه کلید خصوصی که مثلا من به کسی میخوام ‍پیام بدم کلید عمومیش برام ارسال میشه من با اون رمز میکنم پیام رو براش میفرستم و تنها با کلید خصوصی خودش میتونه باز بشه . خب اگه من یه کلید رو از رو کلید دیگه بسازم و با کلید اول یه چیزی رو رمز کنم چجور ممکنه فقط با کلید دوم بتونه باز بشه ؟ اگه درست متوجه شده باشم rsa  رو البته . پیاده سازیش  چجوریه؟ با سپاس

----------


## arman-ezio

دوستان اگه لینکی چیزی هم باشه که بدرد بخور باشه ممنون میشم  .

----------


## create_table

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ith-rsa-in-php

----------


## create_table

https://github.com/phpseclib/phpsecl.../Crypt/RSA.php

----------

